# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ինչի՞ համար ենք գնում եկեղեցի

## Yeghoyan

Բոլորս էլ գնում ենք եկեղեցի, բայց թե ինչի համար ոչ բոլորս գիտենք: Այս թեմայում գրեք ձեր կարծիքը, կամ պատճառը, եթե գիտեք: Այն ամենը ինչը գտնում եք որ կարևոր է և պետք է իմանա եկեղեցի գնացող քրիստոնյան:

----------

Արծիվ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Բոլորս էլ գնում ենք եկեղեցի, բայց թե ինչի համար ոչ բոլորս գիտենք: Այս թեմայում գրեք ձեր կարծիքը, կամ պատճառը, եթե գիտեք: Այն ամենը ինչը գտնում եք որ կարևոր է և պետք է իմանա եկեղեցի գնացող քրիստոնյան:


Ես գնում եմ եկեղեցի, որովհետև այնտեղ ես գտնում եմ ինձ...Այնքան հանգստանում եմ, երբ լռության մեջ նստած խոսում եմ Աստծո հետ ու մտովի աղոթում...Հոգևոր կապող օղակ է ստեղծվում իմ և Աստծո միջև եկեղեցում, ու ամեն անգամ ավելի մեծ հավատքով եմ դուրս գալիս այնտեղից... Աստծո  հոգևոր ուժն ինձ է փոխանցվում, ինչի շնորհիվ կարողանում եմ շարունակել ապրել ու հավատալ, որ ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու...

----------

Benadad (02.05.2010), Արծիվ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Գնում եմ եկեղեցի մոմ վառելու համար, բայց մի այսպիսի ներքին բան էլ կա, մեզ մոտ ժամանցի   տեղերը քիչ են, հաճախ եկեղեցի ենք գնում, տանից դուրս գալու, մի տեղ գնալու, մեր հին եկեղեցին հնուց եղել ա մարդկանց հավաքվելու վայր: Կանայք եկեղեցու հետև գերեզմանաքարերին նստել, զրուցել, բամբասել են, երեխաները եկեղեցու բակում խաղացել, տղամարդիկ եկեղեցու դիմացն են ավելի շատ հավաքվել, հիմա եկեղեցու հետևում թմրամոլներն են հավաքվում: Մի խոսքով, մեր եկեղեցին մեշ բակ ունի, բուսականություն, բակում նստարաններ, գերեզմանոց,  լավ տեղ ա, ես հաճախ եմ գնում, երկու քայլ ա մեր շենքից :Smile:  Նոր էլ, գնացի մոմ վառեցի, եկա:

----------

Կաթիլ (18.11.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

Իսկ մի հարց կարելի՞ է  :Pardon: 
Ինչու՞ եք մոմ վառում  :Pardon:

----------


## Amaru

> …բակում նստարաններ, գերեզմանոց,  լավ տեղ ա…:


հավես ա հնչում  :Jpit:

----------

Benadad (02.05.2010), dvgray (15.11.2009), Շինարար (15.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

Եկեղեցի գնում աղոթում ենք, հանգստանում ենք հոգեպես, հաղորդվում ենք և դա հաճելի է ...

----------

Արծիվ (15.11.2009), Հարդ (15.11.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Եկեղեցի գնում աղոթում ենք, հանգստանում ենք հոգեպես, հաղորդվում ենք և դա հաճելի է ...


ուրեմն դու էլ հաճույքի համար ես հա՞ գնում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> ուրեմն դու էլ հաճույքի համար ես հա՞ գնում


ի՞սկ դուք
դուք ինչի՞ համար եք գնում :Xeloq:  թե՞ չեք գնում

----------


## dvgray

> ի՞սկ դուք
> դուք ինչի՞ համար եք գնում թե՞ չեք գնում


իմը սովորական հայ քաղքենուն հատուկ այցելությունների շարքից ա  :Smile:  
կնունք, հարսանիք, տուրիստին ցույց տալ, ճարտարախետությանը նայել, … վերջերս էլ գնում եմ կինո նայելու  :Wink:

----------

Ungrateful (15.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

> ուրեմն դու էլ հաճույքի համար ես հա՞ գնում


Հոգեպես հանգստանալը իհարկե հաճելի ա:

----------

Արծիվ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> իմը սովորական հայ քաղքենուն հատուկ այցելությունների շարքից ա  
> կնունք, հարսանիք, տուրիստին ցույց տալ, ճարտարախետությանը նայել, … վերջերս էլ գնում եմ կինո նայելու


Ուրեմն դու էլ գնում ես ճարտարապետությունը տեսնելու, տուրիստներին ցույց տալու համար :Xeloq:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ես եկեղեցի հազվադեպ եմ գնում:  :Sad: Ոչ թե այն պատճառով որ հավատ չունեմ :Smile:  , չէ, չեմ սիրում մարդկանց տխուր , հոգնատանջ դեմքեր տեսնել` մոմերը ձեռքներին,արցունքները աչքերին տխուր հանգչող մոմին նայելիս,կամ աղոթելիս, չգիտեմ, գնում եմ, երբ շատ վատ եմ զգում ինձ(ահավոր բան ա չէ՞), կամ ահավոր հոգևոր սննդի կարիք եմ ունենում, կամ պարզապես միայն երգեհոն լսելու համար :Love:   :Sad:  Իսկ աղոթել կարելի է ամեն ուր, պարտադիր չի եկեղեցում, իսկ մոմ վառելը համարում եմ ձևականություն, բայց որ գնում եմ, ես էլ եմ վառում, քանի որ ես էլ եմ որոշ չափով ձևական մարդ, ամոթ ա չէ՞ , ո՞նց կարելի է եկեղեցի գնալ ու մոմ չվառել:  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Շատ հազվադեպ եմ գնում: 
Բայց գնացածս ժամանակ հին վանքեր եմ սիրում գնալ, որ պատերին ու տանիքի մասում խոտեր են աճում ու հնության հոտը զգացվումա: Չեմ սիրում նորակառույց եկեղեցիներ,չնայած մի ժամանակ էլ կգա դրանք վեր կածվեն հների:Փոքրիկ եկեղեցիներն են դուրս շատ գալիս,Սայաթ-Նովայի վրա մի հատ կա է, այ դա օրինակ :Smile: 
Իսկ գնալուց հաստատ աղոթելու կամ նման բանի հետևից չեմ գնում, հավատացյալ չեմ: Ուղղակի որպես պատմամշակութային կոթող, ինչպես այցելում եմ օրինակ բերդեր,տաճարներ...

----------

Amaru (15.11.2009)

----------


## Amaru

Ես էլ զուտ գեղագիտական և ապագա մասնագիտական նկատառումներից ելնելով…  :Smile:  Գեղեցիկը մնում ա գեղեցիկ, հա ինչ անենք որ եկեղեցի ա:  :Xeloq:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.11.2009)

----------


## The_only_one

Ժողովուրդ,  իսկ կա մեկը որ եկեղեցի գնումա ոչ թե պատմամշակությաին կոթողներ տեսնելու, ոչ թե հանգստանալու ու երգեհոն  լսելու, ոչ թե մոմ վառելու ու տխուր դեմքով նայելու թե ոնցա վառվում, այլ մի ու՞րիշ նպատակի համար: Կա՞ :Sad:  
Ցավալին էնա որ համոզված եմ՝ մեր ազգի յուրաքանչյուր անդամ էդ թվում նաև վերոհիշյալ կարծիքների հեղինակները իրենց կյանքի մեջ գոնե մի անգամ գլուխ են գովացել, որ 1700 տարվա քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք և եթե մեկը հարցնի՝ քրիստոնյա՞ ես դու արդյոք, կպատասխանի, իհարկե, բա հո՞ մուսուլման չեմ: :Sad:  Գիտեք ավելի լավա մուսուլման լինել, քան թե սենց քրիստոնյա

----------

Aleks-90 (23.11.2009), bari hoki (06.01.2010), razmik21 (23.11.2009), Արծիվ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժողովուրդ,  իսկ կա մեկը որ եկեղեցի գնումա ոչ թե պատմամշակությաին կոթողներ տեսնելու, ոչ թե հանգստանալու ու երգեհոն  լսելու, ոչ թե մոմ վառելու ու տխուր դեմքով նայելու թե ոնցա վառվում, այլ մի ու՞րիշ նպատակի համար: Կա՞ 
> Ցավալին էնա որ համոզված եմ՝ մեր ազգի յուրաքանչյուր անդամ էդ թվում նաև վերոհիշյալ կարծիքների հեղինակները իրենց կյանքի մեջ գոնե մի անգամ գլուխ են գովացել, որ 1700 տարվա քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք և եթե մեկը հարցնի՝ քրիստոնյա՞ ես դու արդյոք, կպատասխանի, իհարկե, բա հո՞ մուսուլման չեմ: Գիտեք ավելի լավա մուսուլման լինել, քան թե սենց քրիստոնյա


Իսկ ո՞րն է ավելի նվիրական, Դուք ինչու՞ եք գնում: Մյուսների վրա բարկանալու փոխարեն լավ կլիներ լուսավորել մարդկանց: :Smile:

----------

The_only_one (15.11.2009)

----------


## Amaru

> Ժողովուրդ,  իսկ կա մեկը որ եկեղեցի գնումա ոչ թե պատմամշակությաին կոթողներ տեսնելու, ոչ թե հանգստանալու ու երգեհոն  լսելու, ոչ թե մոմ վառելու ու տխուր դեմքով նայելու թե ոնցա վառվում, այլ մի ու՞րիշ նպատակի համար: Կա՞ 
> Ցավալին էնա որ համոզված եմ՝ մեր ազգի յուրաքանչյուր անդամ էդ թվում նաև վերոհիշյալ կարծիքների հեղինակները իրենց կյանքի մեջ գոնե մի անգամ գլուխ են գովացել, որ 1700 տարվա քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք և եթե մեկը հարցնի՝ քրիստոնյա՞ ես դու արդյոք, կպատասխանի, իհարկե, բա հո՞ մուսուլման չեմ: Գիտեք ավելի լավա մուսուլման լինել, քան թե սենց քրիստոնյա


 Երբեք նման բանի համար գլուխ չեմ գովացել, քրիստոնեական պետական կրոն ունեցող ազգին պատկանելու կապակցությամբ չեմ հպարտացել ու նման հարցին նման տափակ պատասխան չեմ տվել. ու, իմ համոզմամբ, էս ֆորումում մարդկանց զարգացվածության միջին մակարդակը գերազանցում ա ձեր նշած մարդու մակարդակին: Թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող հարց. մուսուլմանը քրիստոնյայից վա՞տն ա: Վաղն էլ ընկերուհուս հետ հանդիպելու եմ եկեղեցում. լիքը խոսալու բան կա:

----------

The_only_one (15.11.2009), VisTolog (15.11.2009), Աթեիստ (15.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (15.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Իմ մեղսավոր կարծիքով՝ եկեղեցին քրիստոնյա մարդկանց հավաքվելու տեղ է, այնտեղ գնում են առիթ-անառիթ՝ հարսանիք, կնունք, տոն, կիրակի, պարապ ժամանակ, տխուր ժամանակ, հենց դրանում է գլխավոր խորհուրդը, մոմ վառելն էլ համարենք տոմս առնելու նման մի բան, իսկ Աստծո հետ զրուցում, վիճում, աղոթում, հավատում կամ չենք հավատում մեր մտքում, սրտում, հոգում…
Հ. Գ. Լավ ասի՞ :Smile:

----------

The_only_one (15.11.2009), Արծիվ (15.11.2009)

----------


## The_only_one

> Երբեք նման բանի համար գլուխ չեմ գովացել, քրիստոնեական պետական կրոն ունեցող ազգին պատկանելու կապակցությամբ չեմ հպարտացել ու նման հարցին նման տափակ պատասխան չեմ տվել. ու, իմ համոզմամբ, էս ֆորումում մարդկանց զարգացվածության միջին մակարդակը գերազանցում ա ձեր նշած մարդու մակարդակին: Թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող հարց. մուսուլմանը քրիստոնյայից վա՞տն ա: Վաղն էլ ընկերուհուս հետ հանդիպելու եմ եկեղեցում. լիքը խոսալու բան կա:





> Իսկ ո՞րն է ավելի նվիրական, Դուք ինչու՞ եք գնում: Մյուսների վրա բարկանալու փոխարեն լավ կլիներ լուսավորել մարդկանց:


Որպես պատասխան ուղղակի ասեմ, որ մեր օրերում լրիվ իմաստազրկվել է հենց եկեղեցի բառը: 1-ին դարում եկեղեցի նշանակել է քրիստոնյաների ամբողջություն, քրիստոնեական համայնք և ոչ թե լոկ պաշտամունքների վայր: 
Ես ունեմ իմ այդպիսի քրիստոնեական համայնքը, իմ եկեղեցին, իմ այգին, որտեղ տնկված եմ և աճում եմ որպես քրիստոնյա, որտեղ օր օրի ավելի եմ նմանվում Հիսուս Քրիստոսին:
Գիտե՞ք, որ քրիստոնյայի կյանքի նպատակը Հիսուս Քրիստոսին նմանվելն է: Իսկ կասե՞ք թե ինչպես է այդ նպատակին օգնում եկեղեցում հանգստանալը, երգեհոն լսելը և մոմ վառելը: Չէ որ շատ շատերից հենց այդպիսի պատասխաններ ենք լսում: ԵՎ դրանից հետո ձեր կարծիքով կարելի՞ է մեզ՝ հայերիս քրիստոնյա համարել: ԵՎ այստեղից երկրորդ հարցի պատասխանը



> Թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող հարց. մուսուլմանը քրիստոնյայից վա՞տն ա:


Ոչ ոք մեկ ուրիշ մարդուց վատը չի: Գոնե Աստծու աչքերում: Ընդհակառակը՝ Աստծո խոսքը ասում ա, որ շատ ավելի վատա լինելու Աստծուն ճանաչող և մեղավոր մարդու համար(մեր դեպքում հայերի մեծ մասի), քան Նրան ընդհանրապես չճանաչողի (մուսուլմանի) համար:

----------

Արծիվ (15.11.2009)

----------


## murmushka

իսկ ես այսօր ուղղակի չկարողացա մտնել եկեղեցի
անտրամադիր էի, հուսահատված, հոգնած ու մենակ, սարսափելի մենակ, ուզեցի մտնել եկեղեցի հասա դռան մոտ ու.. հասկացա, որ իրավունք չունեմ մտնելու, իրավունք չունեմ այնտեղ գնալ մենակ այն ժամանակ, երբ կարիք ունեմ, վաղուց չեմ գնացել, մոմ չեմ վառել ուրեմն և ինչու տխուր ժամանակ գնամ՞
գերադասեցի շարունակել մենակով տանել իմ մենակությունը
չգիտեմ
բայց մի օր կուզենամ կարողանալ մտնել եկեղեցի հանգիստ

----------

Լեո (15.11.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ես եկեղեցի հազվադեպ եմ գնում: Ոչ թե այն պատճառով որ հավատ չունեմ , չէ, չեմ սիրում մարդկանց տխուր , հոգնատանջ դեմքեր տեսնել` մոմերը ձեռքներին,արցունքները աչքերին տխուր հանգչող մոմին նայելիս,կամ աղոթելիս, չգիտեմ, գնում եմ, երբ շատ վատ եմ զգում ինձ(ահավոր բան ա չէ՞), կամ ահավոր հոգևոր սննդի կարիք եմ ունենում, կամ պարզապես միայն երգեհոն լսելու համար  Իսկ աղոթել կարելի է ամեն ուր, պարտադիր չի եկեղեցում, իսկ մոմ վառելը համարում եմ ձևականություն, բայց որ գնում եմ, ես էլ եմ վառում, քանի որ ես էլ եմ որոշ չափով ձևական մարդ, ամոթ ա չէ՞ , ո՞նց կարելի է եկեղեցի գնալ ու մոմ չվառել:


Օրինակ ես երբ գնում եմ եկեղեցի մոմ չեմ վառում քանի որ դրա կարիքը չկա և միտքն էլ չեմ հասկանում՝ պարզապես մոմավառություն  :Smile:  Աստված լսում ու պատասխանում է ամեն մարդու աղոթքին լինի դա մոմ վառող թե չվառող ու ամենակարևորը այն է թե մարդ ինչ մտքով է մոտենում աստծուն ու աղոթք բարձրացնում առ աստված: Հիսուսն ասաց.
Ամեն ինչ որ կխնդրեք հորը իմ անունից պիտի տրվի ձեզ:
Աղոթել ամեն տեղ կարելի է և ընդունելի բայց եկեղեցի գնալն իրոք պարտադիր է քրիստոնյայի համար քանի որ այնտեղ հոգին գտնում է խաղաղություն:

----------

The_only_one (16.11.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ժողովուրդ,  իսկ կա մեկը որ եկեղեցի գնումա ոչ թե պատմամշակությաին կոթողներ տեսնելու, ոչ թե հանգստանալու ու երգեհոն  լսելու, ոչ թե մոմ վառելու ու տխուր դեմքով նայելու թե ոնցա վառվում, այլ մի ու՞րիշ նպատակի համար: Կա՞


Կա  :Wink: 
Ես եկեղեցի մտնում եմ երգելու համար: Նախընտրում եմ փոքրիկ, ոչ շատ նոր, անմարդ եկեղեցիներ: Դա հնարավորություն է հոգևոր վիճակում լինելու:  :Love:  Նաև ճարտարապետական ակուստիկայի մասին չեմ մոռանում:  :Wink: 
Անցյալ տարի Եռաբլուրի եկեղեցին էի հաճախ գնում:

Հ.Գ. Հավատք ունեմ, բայց կրոնի հետ դա չունի, մոմի հետ՝ առավել ևս:

----------

Amaru (15.11.2009), Արիացի (16.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (16.11.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իմ մեղսավոր կարծիքով՝ եկեղեցին քրիստոնյա մարդկանց հավաքվելու տեղ է, այնտեղ գնում են առիթ-անառիթ՝ հարսանիք, կնունք, տոն, կիրակի, պարապ ժամանակ, տխուր ժամանակ, հենց դրանում է գլխավոր խորհուրդը, մոմ վառելն էլ համարենք տոմս առնելու նման մի բան, իսկ Աստծո հետ զրուցում, վիճում, աղոթում, հավատում կամ չենք հավատում մեր մտքում, սրտում, հոգում…
> Հ. Գ. Լավ ասի՞


Ինչպես որ տխրության ժամանակ երբ մարդ գնում է եկեղեցի աղոթելու և ողորմություն գտնելու համար այնպես էլ ուրախ ժամանակ նա պետք է գնա եկեղեցի՝ գոհաբանություն բարձրացնելու և պաշտելու իր տեր աստծուն:

----------

Aleks-90 (23.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Որպես պատասխան ուղղակի ասեմ, որ մեր օրերում լրիվ իմաստազրկվել է հենց եկեղեցի բառը: 1-ին դարում եկեղեցի նշանակել է քրիստոնյաների ամբողջություն, քրիստոնեական համայնք և ոչ թե լոկ պաշտամունքների վայր:


Որպես պատասխան ես ուղղակի չհասկացա քո պատասխանը: Ուղղակի պատասխանիր թե ինչի՞ ես գնում եկեղեցի: Ու ընդհանրապես մարդը որպես քրիստոնյա ինչի՞ համար է գնում եկեղեցի: Տարբեր կարծիքների հետ համաձայն չես, ամենքն իրենն ունի, իր պատճառն ունի, իսկ դու չասեցիր քոնը:

----------


## Արծիվ

Ես իմ անձնական կարծիքը կասեմ եկեղեցի գնալու վերաբերյալ: Եկեղեցին աստծո տունն է ամեն հավատացողի համար և եթե մարդ հավատում է ու կարիք ունի հոգևոր սննդի ապա անպայման պետք է գնա եկեղեցի :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Որպես պատասխան ես ուղղակի չհասկացա քո պատասխանը: Ուղղակի պատասխանիր թե ինչի՞ ես գնում եկեղեցի: Ու ընդհանրապես մարդը որպես քրիստոնյա ինչի՞ համար է գնում եկեղեցի: Տարբեր կարծիքների հետ համաձայն չես, ամենքն իրենն ունի, իր պատճառն ունի, իսկ դու չասեցիր քոնը:


Եղոյան ջան իհարկե *The_only_one* հարցից մի փոքր շեղղվեց բայց ես գտնում եմ որ նա շատ լավ հասկացել է հարցը և նա շատ ճիշտ պատասխանեց: Իսկապես եթե մենք ուզում ենք իմանալ թե _ի՞նչի համար ենք գնում եկեղեցի_ ապա առաջին հերթին պետք է լավ հասկանանք թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում հենց եկեղեցի բառը նոր հետո մեզ քննենք գնում ենք եկեղեցի թե ոչ:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Դե եթե գտնում եք, որ հարցին պատասխանելու համար պիտի սկսենք բառից, ուրեմն սկսեք բառը բացատրել: տեսնում եք շատերը չգիտեն, իսկ թեման ստեղծվել է դա իմանալու համար :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

Եղոյան քո առաջ քաշած թեման շատ տեղին է ու կարևոր ու ես գնահատել եմ *հինգ աստղ* բայց դե այնուամենայնիվ լավ կլիներ որ մարդ հասկանար նաև թե ի՞նչի համար պետքէ գնա եկեղեցի :Wink:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Արծիվ այս թեման ստեղծվել է հենց այդ բոլոր հարցերին պատասխան ստանալու համար: Երկու էջ գրառում կա, բայց ոչ մի բան չեմ հասկանում: Ամենքն իրենն է ասում, մյուսն էլ կողքից ջղայնանում է թե ինչի այդպես, բայց ոչ այսպես, բայց ոչ մեկ չի ասում ինչի՞ պիտի այսպես լինի, որ այնպես անողը հասկանա:
Եթե ինձ մի երեխա նման հարց տա ես էլի իրեն պիտի պատասխանեմ գնում ենք որովհետև մոդայա, սաղ գնում են, մենք ինչի՞ պիտի չգնանք:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արծիվ այս թեման ստեղծվել է հենց այդ բոլոր հարցերին պատասխան ստանալու համար: Երկու էջ գրառում կա, բայց ոչ մի բան չեմ հասկանում: Ամենքն իրենն է ասում, մյուսն էլ կողքից ջղայնանում է թե ինչի այդպես, բայց ոչ այսպես, բայց ոչ մեկ չի ասում ինչի՞ պիտի այսպես լինի, որ այնպես անողը հասկանա:
> Եթե ինձ մի երեխա նման հարց տա ես էլի իրեն պիտի պատասխանեմ գնում ենք որովհետև մոդայա, սաղ գնում են, մենք ինչի՞ պիտի չգնանք:


Եղոյան դու ուզում ես մարդկանցից իմանաս թե ով ինչի համար է գնում եկեղեցի ու ամեն մեկը իր ձևով է պատասխանում՝ մեկը գնում է հավեսի համար, մյուսը մոմ վառելու ու այդպես շարունակ: Բայց հետաքրքիրա քո ինչինա պետք թե ես կամ մյուսը ինչի ենք գնում եկեղեցի, դու ավելիլավա քո մեջ փնտրես այս քեզ հուզող հարցի պատասխանը քանի որ ամեն մեկը մի պատճառով է գնում կամ չի գնում եկեղեցի: Կարճ ասած դու ինքտ պետք է զգաս թե դու ինչի համար ես ուզում գնալ եկեղեցի՝ աստծուն փառաբանելու, աղոթելու, մոմ վառելու թե մեկ այլ բանի համար: 
Դու իմ գրառման մեջ քեզ հուզուղ հարցին պատասխան չ՞գտար  :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ես ուզում եմ իմանամ ինչի՞ պիտի մարդիկ գնան եկեղեցի, ճիշտը ո՞րն է, հետո նոր իմանանք ինչի՞ են մոմ վառում, կամ պարզապես նստում երգեհոն լսում: 
երևի լավ չեմ ասում հա՞ ինչա պետք :Blush:  պարզապես իմանալու համար թե ով ինչի համար է գնում, ինձ պետք չի, պետք է որ բոլորն էլ հասկանան ինչի՞ համար են գնում, կամ ինչի՞ համար պետք է գնան:

----------


## Katka

> Ես ուզում եմ իմանամ ինչի՞ պիտի մարդիկ գնան եկեղեցի, ճիշտը ո՞րն է, հետո նոր իմանանք ինչի՞ են մոմ վառում, կամ պարզապես նստում երգեհոն լսում: 
> երևի լավ չեմ ասում հա՞ ինչա պետք պարզապես իմանալու համար թե ով ինչի համար է գնում, ինձ պետք չի, պետք է որ բոլորն էլ հասկանան ինչի՞ համար են գնում, կամ ինչի՞ համար պետք է գնան:


Չեմ կարծում, որ պետք է բոլորը հասկանան՝ ինչի համար են գնում եկեղեցի:Շատ բան հասկանալը վնաս է առողջությանը եւ հասարակությանը: Տվյալ դեպքում՝եկեղեցու շահերին:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Չեմ կարծում, որ պետք է բոլորը հասկանան՝ ինչի համար են գնում եկեղեցի:*Շատ բան հասկանալը վնաս է առողջությանը* եւ հասարակությանը: Տվյալ դեպքում՝եկեղեցու շահերին:


Սա Առաքելական եկեղեցու կարգախոսն է՞:
Եկեղեցու շահը առանձին է՞ հավատացիալի շահից: Առանց իմաստը խորապես իմանալու մոմ պիտի վառե՞ն:

----------


## Katka

> Սա Առաքելական եկեղեցու կարգախոսն է՞:
> Եկեղեցու շահը առանձին է՞ հավատացիալի շահից: Առանց իմաստը խորապես իմանալու մոմ պիտի վառե՞ն:


Չէ, Ֆոտոն, դա Առաքելական եկեղեցու կարգախոսը չէ: Կարծում եմ, այո, եկեղեցու շահը առանձին է հավատացյալի շահից, ամեն դեպքում տենց տեսնում, տենց զգում եմ:Եկեղեցին էլ գուցե ստեղծվել է ինչ- որ շահերի համար, բայց ոչ հավատացյալների, նրանք գուցե միջոց էին կամ էլ արդյունք:

 Մոմ վառելու համար պարտադիր չէ խորապես իմաստ հասկանալ, այդ դեպքում կհասնես անիմաստության_,իմ կարծիքով_:Բավական է հավատալ,տեսնել դրա մեջ քեզ վերաբերող իմաստը ու գնալ մոմ վառել:

----------


## may

Գոյություն չունի եկեղեցի, առանց հավատացյալի, առանց ժողովրդի ամբողջության, արդեն այս ֆորումում բազմիցս նշվել է, որ եկեղեցին հավատացյալների միասնությունն է: Իսկ քարաշեն կառույց եկեղեցին այն վայրն է, որտեղ հավաքվում են հավատացյալները, միասին կամ անհատական աղոթք անելու, եկեղեցական խորհուրդներին մասնակցելու:

----------

Monk (17.11.2009), The_only_one (18.11.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

գնում ենք եկեղեցի աստծուց մուրալու մեր կարծիքով մեզ հասանելիքը

----------


## Anulik.Sh

> Ժողովուրդ,  իսկ կա մեկը որ եկեղեցի գնումա ոչ թե պատմամշակությաին կոթողներ տեսնելու, ոչ թե հանգստանալու ու երգեհոն  լսելու, ոչ թե մոմ վառելու ու տխուր դեմքով նայելու թե ոնցա վառվում, այլ մի ու՞րիշ նպատակի համար: Կա՞ 
> Ցավալին էնա որ համոզված եմ՝ մեր ազգի յուրաքանչյուր անդամ էդ թվում նաև վերոհիշյալ կարծիքների հեղինակները իրենց կյանքի մեջ գոնե մի անգամ գլուխ են գովացել, որ 1700 տարվա քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք և եթե մեկը հարցնի՝ քրիստոնյա՞ ես դու արդյոք, կպատասխանի, իհարկե, բա հո՞ մուսուլման չեմ: Գիտեք ավելի լավա մուսուլման լինել, քան թե սենց քրիստոնյա


Ես էլ համամիտ եմ քո խոսքերի հետ:

----------

The_only_one (18.11.2009)

----------


## Catarsis

Նախ <Եկեղեցի> բառի հետ կապված , <եկեղեցի> բառը գալիս է հունարեն <էկկլեսիա> բառից, իսկ այն հարցին թե ինչու եմ եկեղեցի գնում , Աստվածաշնչում Եբրայեցիս 10.25-ում գրված է.< Մեկ տեղ հավաքվելը չթողնեք>, Հիսուսը ինքը հաճախ էր եկեղեցի գնում և ասում էր , որ Իր Հոր տունն է:  Մնացածը թողնում եմ ձեր եզրակացությանը, թե ինչու պետք է եկեղեցի գնանք

----------

bari hoki (06.01.2010), snow (23.11.2009), The_only_one (19.11.2009)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Եկեղեցի ավելի հաճախ գնում եմ ընկերուհուս հետ, ուղղակի… շատ ժամանակ առանց պատճառի, ասես պարտակաության նման մի բան կատարելու համար: Բայց լինում են նաև բացառիկ օրեր, որ մենակ եմ գնում, երբ ինձ իրոք մենակ, տխուր ու անզոր եմ զգում, կամ երբ որ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ինչ-որ կարևոր հարցի լուծումը գտնել… Մո՞մ, միշտ եմ վառում, չեմ հիշում մի դեպք, որ ինչ-որ եկեղեցի մտել, բայց մոմ չեմ վառել: Գիտեմ, որ մոմ վառելը միայն տվյալ կառույցին ֆինանսապես աջակցելու համար է, բայց չէ, դրա համար չեմ վառում, այլ… մի հետաքրքիր միտք կարդացի էստեղ, ոնց որ տոմս լինի մոմը, պարտադիր եմ համարում…
Վաղուց եկեղեցի չեմ գնացել…

----------

Շինարար (18.11.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Եկեղեցի ավելի հաճախ գնում եմ ընկերուհուս հետ, ուղղակի… շատ ժամանակ առանց պատճառի, ասես պարտակաության նման մի բան կատարելու համար: Բայց լինում են նաև բացառիկ օրեր, որ մենակ եմ գնում, երբ ինձ իրոք մենակ, տխուր ու անզոր եմ զգում, կամ երբ որ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ինչ-որ կարևոր հարցի լուծումը գտնել… Մո՞մ, միշտ եմ վառում, չեմ հիշում մի դեպք, որ ինչ-որ եկեղեցի մտել, բայց մոմ չեմ վառել: Գիտեմ, որ մոմ վառելը միայն տվյալ կառույցին ֆինանսապես աջակցելու համար է, բայց չէ, դրա համար չեմ վառում, այլ… մի հետաքրքիր միտք կարդացի էստեղ, ոնց որ տոմս լինի մոմը, պարտադիր եմ համարում…
> Վաղուց եկեղեցի չեմ գնացել…


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ քո հետ Կաթիլ ջան: Ուղղակի ի տարբերություն քեզ ես մենակ կամ սեփական նախաձեռնությամն երբեք եկեղեցի չեմ գնում, գնում եմ միայն հարսանիքներին կամ ընկերուհիներիս հետ… Մոմ վառելն  էլ քո նման պարտադիր պայման եմ համարում եկեղեցի մտնելուց… Բայց այ նշեմ, որ վանքեր շատ-շատ եմ սիրում գնալ, դրանից մեծ ոգևորություն եմ ապրում…

----------


## razmik21

> Ժողովուրդ,  իսկ կա մեկը որ եկեղեցի գնումա ոչ թե պատմամշակությաին կոթողներ տեսնելու, ոչ թե հանգստանալու ու երգեհոն  լսելու, ոչ թե մոմ վառելու ու տխուր դեմքով նայելու թե ոնցա վառվում, այլ մի ու՞րիշ նպատակի համար: Կա՞ 
> Ցավալին էնա որ համոզված եմ՝ մեր ազգի յուրաքանչյուր անդամ էդ թվում նաև վերոհիշյալ կարծիքների հեղինակները իրենց կյանքի մեջ գոնե մի անգամ գլուխ են գովացել, որ 1700 տարվա քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք և եթե մեկը հարցնի՝ քրիստոնյա՞ ես դու արդյոք, կպատասխանի, իհարկե, բա հո՞ մուսուլման չեմ: Գիտեք ավելի լավա մուսուլման լինել, քան թե սենց քրիստոնյա


Համամիտ եմ: Մենք հայերս հպարտանում ենք "1700 ամյա քրիստոնեական ավանդույթներով", բայց իրականում շատերը աթեիստ են: Այդ չակերտավոր քրիստոնյաներից քանիսն են Աստվածաշունչ կարդում, կամ ինչ կյանքով են ապրում: Քրիստոնեությունը միայն "կրոնական ուղղություն կամ գիտույուն" չէ. այլ առաջին հերթին ապրելաձև: Ցավոք հայերից շատերը փոխանակ ընտրեն այդ ապրելաձը բավարարվում են եկեղեցում մոմ վառելով, որը ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում իրականում և չունի Աստվածաշնչյան հիմնավորում:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Համամիտ եմ: Մենք հայերս հպարտանում ենք "1700 ամյա քրիստոնեական ավանդույթներով", բայց իրականում շատերը աթեիստ են: Այդ չակերտավոր քրիստոնյաներից քանիսն են Աստվածաշունչ կարդում, կամ* ինչ կյանքով են ապրում:* *Քրիստոնեությունը* միայն "կրոնական ուղղություն կամ գիտույուն" չէ. այլ առաջին հերթին *ապրելաձև*: Ցավոք հայերից շատերը փոխանակ ընտրեն այդ ապրելաձը բավարարվում են եկեղեցում մոմ վառելով, որը ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում իրականում և չունի Աստվածաշնչյան հիմնավորում:


Արդեն երկրորդ թեմայում գրում եմ ինչ է նշանակում քրիստոնեությունը ապրելաձև է, հուսով եմ գոնե այստեղ կպատասխանեք :Blush: 

Բոլորդ գալիս գրում եք, որ սաղ սխալ են անում, բայց ոչ մեկդ չի ասում ինչնա՞ սխալ, ու որը ճիշտ կլինի :Xeloq:  դե արի ու բան հասկացի

Իսկ ի՞նչ կյանքով պիտի ապրի քրիստոնյան:

----------

Շինարար (25.01.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Արդեն երկրորդ թեմայում գրում եմ ինչ է նշանակում քրիստոնեությունը ապրելաձև է, հուսով եմ գոնե այստեղ կպատասխանեք
> 
> Բոլորդ գալիս գրում եք, որ սաղ սխալ են անում, բայց ոչ մեկդ չի ասում ինչնա՞ սխալ, ու որը ճիշտ կլինի դե արի ու բան հասկացի
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ կյանքով պիտի ապրի քրիստոնյան:


Ձեզ կպատասխանեմ կոնկրետ թեմայի շրջանակներում, թե չէ հարցն ավելի լայն բովանդակության է :Smile:  Պիտի ապրի այնպես, որ Եկեղեցին չվերածվի ձևական կամ ժամանցային բնույթի այցելության վայրի: Պիտի ապրի այնպես, որ ոչ քրիստոնյա կամ քրիստոնեական հավատքի մեջ ոչ այնքան առաջացած մարդը, մտնելով Եկեղեցի, զգա, որ մտել է մի վայր, որտեղ իրոք իրական է Աստծո ներկայությունը, և այդ ներկայությունը զգա ոչ միայն Եկեղեցու պատերի կամ ծեսի միջոցով, այլ նաև այնտեղ հավաքված մարդկանց միջոցով, քանի որ այդ մարդկանց հավաքականությունն է հենց հունարենից թարգմանված Էկլեսիա-Եկեղեցին, մարդկանց հավաքականություն, որ խորհդանշորեն կազմում է Մարմին, որի Գլուխը Քրիստոս է: Պիտի ապրի այն գիտակցումով, որ Եկեղեցու հոգևոր շունչն ապահովող մի օղակն էլ ինքն է, և ոչ թե փախուստ տա զանազան աղանդներ՝ այդ փախուստն արդարացնելով Եկեղեցում հոգևոր շնչի պակասով: Ամեն մի քրիստոնյա մեկն է այն խորհրդանշական քարերից, որոնցով կառուցված է Եկեղեցու հոգևոր շինությունը՝ իբրև շաղախ ունենալով ՍԵՐԸ: Իսկ այդ կյանքով ապրելու համար քրիստոնեության պատգամները պիտի դադարեն պարզապես գեղեցիկ գաղափարներ լինելուց, և վերածվեն չափանիշների, որոնցով պիտի ապրի քրիստոնյան: Իսկ այդ պատգամների ողջ բովանդակությունն է ՍԵՐԸ ԱՍՏԾՈ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ և ՍԵՐԸ ՄԵՐՁԱՎՈՐԻ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.11.2009), Catarsis (24.11.2009), may (22.11.2009), Yeghoyan (25.01.2010), Կաթիլ (02.12.2009)

----------


## Դիդո

Իմ կարծիքով ինքնախաբեության միջոցով խիղճը հանգստացնելու համար են գնում:

----------

Gayl (25.01.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Մոմ վառելու համար պարտադիր չէ խորապես իմաստ հասկանալ, այդ դեպքում կհասնես անիմաստության_,իմ կարծիքով_:Բավական է հավատալ, տեսնել դրա մեջ քեզ վերաբերող իմաստը ու գնալ մոմ վառել:


Էդ դեպքում ես իմաստ չեմ տեսնում հենց եկեղեցում մոմ վառելու մեջ: Տանը կարող եմ վառել մոմը, եթե ես պետք է ինձ վերաբերվող իմաստը  գտնեմ:  :Smile: 

Մոմը նյութ է, որը վառելու համար պետք է վճարել: Իդեպ եկեղեցում կարծես ընդունված է, որ մոմը տնից կամ դրսից չի կարելի եկեղեցում վառել: Առքուվաճառքին վերաբերվող այս իրողությունը քրիստոնյաների հավատի հետ կապ ունի՞:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ դեպքում ես իմաստ չեմ տեսնում հենց եկեղեցում մոմ վառելու մեջ: Տանը կարող եմ վառել մոմը, եթե ես պետք է ինձ վերաբերվող իմաստը  գտնեմ: 
> 
> Մոմը նյութ է, որը վառելու համար պետք է վճարել: Իդեպ եկեղեցում կարծես ընդունված է, որ մոմը տնից կամ դրսից չի կարելի եկեղեցում վառել: *Առքուվաճառքին վերաբերվող այս իրողությունը քրիստոնյաների հավատի հետ կապ ունի՞*:


Բնականաբար կապ չունի, պարզ է, որ մոմ գնելով մենք նպաստում ենք եկեղեցու` որպես կառույց գոյատևմանը, որովհետև եկեղեցուն էլ է փող պետք, որքան էլ այն երկնայաին նպատակներ հետապնդելիս լինի, այն երկրի վրա է: Շատերս եկեղեցու պատերի մեջ հոգեկան հանգիստ ենք գտնում, իսկ ինչու՞ վաթսուն դրամ չվճարել այդ հանգստի համար, ինչ վերաբերվում է դրսից մոմ գնելուն, այո, հոգևորականները ասում են, որ չի կարելի և այլն, բայց ոչ ոք չի արգելում հենց եկեղեցում վառել դրսից գնված մոմը, եթե քո հոգին ավելի մեծ հանգիստ է գտնում՝ մի աղքատից գնելով այդ մոմը, արա հենց այդպես :Smile:

----------

may (26.01.2010), Ժունդիայի (04.05.2010), Կաթիլ (25.01.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Բնականաբար կապ չունի, պարզ է, որ մոմ գնելով մենք նպաստում ենք եկեղեցու` որպես կառույց գոյատևմանը, որովհետև եկեղեցուն էլ է փող պետք, որքան էլ այն երկնայաին նպատակներ հետապնդելիս լինի, այն երկրի վրա է: Շատերս եկեղեցու պատերի մեջ հոգեկան հանգիստ ենք գտնում, իսկ ինչու՞ վաթսուն դրամ չվճարել այդ հանգստի համար, ինչ վերաբերվում է դրսից մոմ գնելուն, այո, հոգևորականները ասում են, որ չի կարելի և այլն, բայց ոչ ոք չի արգելում հենց եկեղեցում վառել դրսից գնված մոմը, եթե քո հոգին ավելի մեծ հանգիստ է գտնում՝ մի աղքատից գնելով այդ մոմը, արա հենց այդպես


Եկեղեցին, որում միայն դուռը բացող-փակող մարդ է աշխատում, ինձ համար ավելի նախընտրելի է, քան ամեն օր աշխատանքի եկող ու գնացող կազմով եկեղեցին, որի գոյատևման համար (եկեղեցու կահույքը, ջեռուցումը, աշխատողների հագուստեղենը, աշխատավարձը), հավատացյալը ինչ-որ գումար է ներդնում կամ զոհաբերում: Իմ հոգին մոմ վառելու կարիք չի էլ զգում: Միայն երգելու: 

Կարծում եմ՝ կրոնների վրա ծախսած գումարները որ հիմա աղքատներին օգնելու վրա ծախսվեին, շատ ավելի խելամիտ կլիներ: Եկեղեցին մեծ առումով բիզնեսի միջոց է: Ներողություն կոպիտ արտահայտվելու համար: Վիրավորելու միտք չունեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## PetrAni

ԵՍ գնում եմ եկեղեցի միայն հոգու հանգիստ գտնելու համար:
Մոմ վառում եմ, իհարկե, բայց խիստ հազվադեպ: Կարծում եմ Աստծո հետ կապը մոմի միջոցով չէ, որ ապահովվում է: :Think:  Ահա այսքանը:

----------

Սերխիո (26.01.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Եկեղեցին, որում միայն դուռը բացող-փակող մարդ է աշխատում, ինձ համար ավելի նախընտրելի է, քան ամեն օր աշխատանքի եկող ու գնացող կազմով եկեղեցին, որի գոյատևման համար (եկեղեցու կահույքը, ջեռուցումը, աշխատողների հագուստեղենը, աշխատավարձը), հավատացյալը ինչ-որ գումար է ներդնում կամ զոհաբերում: Իմ հոգին մոմ վառելու կարիք չի էլ զգում: Միայն երգելու: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ՝ կրոնների վրա ծախսած գումարները որ հիմա աղքատներին օգնելու վրա ծախսվեին, շատ ավելի խելամիտ կլիներ: Եկեղեցին մեծ առումով բիզնեսի միջոց է: Ներողություն կոպիտ արտահայտվելու համար: Վիրավորելու միտք չունեմ:


Ինչ-որ առումով համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, մի կողմից մտածում եմ, որ նույն եկեղեցին դարեր շարունակ պետության դեր ա կատարել, մյուս կողմից էլ ոնց որ նույն եկեղեցին անմասն չէր մեղքից, որ պետություն չունեինք այդ դարերի ընթացքում, բայց դե ասած ղափանցիներին՝ տա լա տի լա, տա լա լալա :Smile:  Չգիտեմ, ամեն դեպքում ես եկեղեցի գնում եմ, մոմ էլ եմ վառում, չգիտեմ աղոթում եմ, թե փորձում հավատալ, սովորաբար անգիր արածի պես մտքիս մեջ հայր մերն եմ ասում, անգիր արածի պես խաչակնքում եմ, բայց ինչ-որ մի անհասկանալի, անըմբռնելու ուժ ունի ինձ համար եկեղեցին :Xeloq:

----------


## Դեկադա

Հազվադեպ եմ գնում...որովհետև աղոթքն ու երբեմն մոմ վառելը տանս էլ եմ անում.

 գնում եմ առանց հաշվի առնելու, որ պատերի ներսում բիզնես է« ֆռռում»: Պատարագն եմ լսում՝ եթե հաջողվում է... ու ընդհանրապես  ինքս ինձ չհամարելով իսկական/իստիննի/ քրիստոնյա/ լիքը մեղքեր եմ գործում/ այն տեղն է, որտեղ հոգիս մի քիչ հագստանում է... նորից եմ կրկնվում՝ անկախ պատերի ներսում թե ինչ է կատարվում:  Ի դեպ փոքրիկ մատուռներում ես ինձ Աստծուն ավելի մոտ եմ զգում, քան ժամանակակից ոճով կառուցված եկեղեցիներում...

----------

Շինարար (25.01.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

> Ինչ-որ առումով համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, մի կողմից մտածում եմ, որ նույն եկեղեցին դարեր շարունակ պետության դեր ա կատարել, մյուս կողմից էլ ոնց որ նույն եկեղեցին անմասն չէր մեղքից, որ պետություն չունեինք այդ դարերի ընթացքում, բայց դե ասած ղափանցիներին՝ տա լա տի լա, տա լա լալա Չգիտեմ, ամեն դեպքում ես եկեղեցի գնում եմ, մոմ էլ եմ վառում, չգիտեմ աղոթում եմ, թե փորձում հավատալ, սովորաբար անգիր արածի պես մտքիս մեջ հայր մերն եմ ասում, անգիր արածի պես խաչակնքում եմ, բայց ինչ-որ մի անհասկանալի, անըմբռնելու ուժ ունի ինձ համար եկեղեցին


Մի անգամ եկեղեցու դիմացը տեսել եմ մի ցուցանակ «Դրսից գնված անորակ մոմերը ընդունելի չեն Աստծո համար»: Իմիջիայլոց, դրսում վաճառվող մոմերը ավելի էժան էին քան եկեղուցունը: Շատ ցավալի էր նման ցուցանակ տեսնել...
Ամեն անգամ եկեղեցի գնալուց ավելի եմ հիասթափվում, սակայն, գիտակցելով, որ ինձ համար եմ անում, շարունակում եմ գնալ:
Վերջին անգամ էլ ականատես եղա, թե ինչպես էին եկեղեցու ծառայողները իրար անպատվում:  :Angry2:  Այնքան ամաչեցի նրանց տեղը:  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Մի անգամ եկեղեցու դիմացը տեսել եմ մի ցուցանակ «Դրսից գնված անորակ մոմերը ընդունելի չեն Աստծո համար»: Իմիջիայլոց, դրսում վաճառվող մոմերը ավելի էժան էին քան եկեղուցունը: Շատ ցավալի էր նման ցուցանակ տեսնել...
> Ամեն անգամ եկեղեցի գնալուց ավելի եմ հիասթափվում, սակայն, գիտակցելով, որ ինձ համար եմ անում, շարունակում եմ գնալ:
> Վերջին անգամ էլ ականատես եղա, թե ինչպես էին եկեղեցու ծառայողները իրար անպատվում:  Այնքան ամաչեցի նրանց տեղը:


Եկեղոցում մոմ վառելը պարտադիր չէ, ցուցանակները բացարձակապես անհիմն ու անհեթեթ են, իսկ եկեցեցին Աստծո տունն է երկրի վրա, էնպես որ կարող ես գնալ, նստել ու ոչ մի մոմ էլ չվառել: Իսկ իրար անպատվող եկեղեցու ծառայող թե չծառայող, միշտ էլ կհանդիպես, դրանից կարիք չկա հիասթափվել:

----------

may (26.01.2010), Monk (25.01.2010), Yevuk (25.01.2010), Կաթիլ (25.01.2010), Շինարար (25.01.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Մի անգամ եկեղեցու դիմացը տեսել եմ մի ցուցանակ «Դրսից գնված անորակ մոմերը ընդունելի չեն Աստծո համար»: Իմիջիայլոց, դրսում վաճառվող մոմերը ավելի էժան էին քան եկեղուցունը: Շատ ցավալի էր նման ցուցանակ տեսնել...
> Ամեն անգամ եկեղեցի գնալուց ավելի եմ հիասթափվում, սակայն, գիտակցելով, որ ինձ համար եմ անում, շարունակում եմ գնալ:
> Վերջին անգամ էլ ականատես եղա, թե ինչպես էին եկեղեցու ծառայողները իրար անպատվում:  Այնքան ամաչեցի նրանց տեղը:


Ես չգիտեմ թե որ մի ապուշ տերտերն ա  գրել էդ քոմենթը, բայց մոմ վառելիս այն պետք է գնել եկեղեցուց,  ոչ նրա համար,որ ավելի որակով են, այլ զուտ այն պատճառով, որ  եկեղեցուց գնած յուրաքանչյուր մոմի 10 դրամը մանկատան երեխաներինն է։ Լուսահոգի  արքեպիսկոպոս Աշճյանը, ում բախտ եմ ունեցել անձամբ ճանաչելու, անձամբ էր վերահսկում յադ գործընթացը և եկեղեցու մոմի գումարներով այսօր մոտ 300 որբ է ապրում։

Հ.Գ. իսկ եթե մոմ վառելը այնուամենայնիվ հարմար չեք գտնում կարող եք մոմի արժեքը գցել գանձանակի մեջ.....

Ու մի բան էլ, պետք չի քեզ ստպելով եկեղեցի գնալ, նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է աղոթել նաև տանը........

----------


## վրեժ62

> Եկեղոցում մոմ վառելը պարտադիր չէ, ցուցանակները բացարձակապես անհիմն ու անհեթեթ են, իսկ եկեցեցին Աստծո տունն է երկրի վրա, էնպես որ կարող ես գնալ, նստել ու ոչ մի մոմ էլ չվառել: Իսկ իրար անպատվող եկեղեցու ծառայող թե չծառայող, միշտ էլ կհանդիպես, դրանից կարիք չկա հիասթափվել:


Իսկ  կարող  ես  ասածտ  փաստել  Աստվածաշնչով???  Կոնկրետ` //  իսկ եկեցեցին Աստծո տունն է երկրի վրա//  սրա  վերաբերյալ:

----------


## masivec

Մոմ վառելու մեկ էլ հարսանիքի :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (26.01.2010), Շինարար (26.01.2010)

----------


## Benadad

> Ժողովուրդ,  իսկ կա մեկը որ եկեղեցի գնումա ոչ թե պատմամշակությաին կոթողներ տեսնելու, ոչ թե հանգստանալու ու երգեհոն  լսելու, ոչ թե մոմ վառելու ու տխուր դեմքով նայելու թե ոնցա վառվում, այլ մի ու՞րիշ նպատակի համար: Կա՞ 
> Ցավալին էնա որ համոզված եմ՝ մեր ազգի յուրաքանչյուր անդամ էդ թվում նաև վերոհիշյալ կարծիքների հեղինակները իրենց կյանքի մեջ գոնե մի անգամ գլուխ են գովացել, որ 1700 տարվա քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք և եթե մեկը հարցնի՝ քրիստոնյա՞ ես դու արդյոք, կպատասխանի, իհարկե, բա հո՞ մուսուլման չեմ: Գիտեք ավելի լավա մուսուլման լինել, քան թե սենց քրիստոնյա


 այո կա , ես գնում եմ եկեղեցի, որովհետև զգում նրա կարիքը, երբ մի կիրակի չեմ գնում ,ասես այդ շաբաթ անտեղի ապրած լինոեմ, որովհետև ես եկեղեցուց ու Սրբազանի խոսքերից եմ զորանում, իսկ նա միանշանակ հոգևոր զորություն ունեցող մարդ է , ես եկեղեցի գնում եմ, որովհետև այնտեղ միակ տեղն է ,երբ ես ինձ գտնում եմ  այնտեղ, զորանում եմ .... համբուրելով խաչը և Ավետարանաը

----------


## Benadad

> Եկեղոցում մոմ վառելը պարտադիր չէ, ցուցանակները բացարձակապես անհիմն ու անհեթեթ են, իսկ եկեցեցին Աստծո տունն է երկրի վրա, էնպես որ կարող ես գնալ, նստել ու ոչ մի մոմ էլ չվառել: Իսկ իրար անպատվող եկեղեցու ծառայող թե չծառայող, միշտ էլ կհանդիպես, դրանից կարիք չկա հիասթափվել:


 Իսկ գիտեք թե ինչու է ընդհանրապես Առաքելական եկեղեցին մոմ վառում?
նրա համար է վառում,որ պահպանի եկեղեցվո հայրերի թողաց ավանդությունը, ակումբում կլինեն բողոքականներ,որոնք կարող է ասեն, միթե նրանք չգիտեն,որ արդեն էլեկտրականությունէ հայտանաբերվել,իսկ ես կասեմ,որ գիտեն, բայց մոմ վառում են ,որպեսզի պահեն այն վաղ քրիստոնեակայն եկեղեցու ավանդույթը,որը ցավոք սակայն մյուս եկեղեցիները չպահեցին,իսկ մեր եկեղեցին պահեց,որովհետև ....

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ գիտեք թե ինչու է ընդհանրապես Առաքելական եկեղեցին մոմ վառում?
> նրա համար է վառում,որ պահպանի եկեղեցվո հայրերի թողաց ավանդությունը, ակումբում կլինեն բողոքականներ,որոնք կարող է ասեն, միթե նրանք չգիտեն,որ արդեն էլեկտրականությունէ հայտանաբերվել,իսկ ես կասեմ,որ գիտեն, բայց մոմ վառում են ,որպեսզի պահեն այն վաղ քրիստոնեակայն եկեղեցու ավանդույթը,որը ցավոք սակայն մյուս եկեղեցիները չպահեցին,իսկ մեր եկեղեցին պահեց,որովհետև ....


Մյուս քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիներում մոմ չեն վառու՞մ :Xeloq:  Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում նման բան:

----------

Ժունդիայի (04.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

> Մյուս քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիներում մոմ չեն վառու՞մ Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում նման բան:


չէ վառում են, բայց չեն ընդունում այ վարդապետությունը,որ ունի մեր Սուրբ երեղեցին, իհարկե կաթոլիկներն էլ,ուղղափառ եկեղեցւին,էլ և մյուս հին արևելյաններն էլ վառում են ,բայց չեն պահպանել վերը նշածս

----------


## einnA

Ես չեմ կարող ասել, թե ամեն կիրակի գնում եմ պատարագ լսելու կամ պարտաճանաչ մոմ եմ վառում:Գնում եմ եկեղեցի, երբ սրտիս մեջ մի տեսակ կանչ կա, երբ ոտքերս իրենք են ինձ տանում, իսկապես եմ ասում, գրական ինչ-որ բառերի շարան չի:Կա այդպիսի պահ, որ երևի բոլորի մոտ էլ լինում է, ուղղակի պահանջ ես ունենում: Եկեղեցում ես մի տեսակ հանգստություն եմ զգում, գուցե տարօրինակ կհնչի, բայց նման հանգստություն մեկ էլ գերեզմանոցներում եմ զգում, մի տեսակ հոգիս հանգստանում է, ոչ մի բանի մասին չեմ մտածում, իսկական հոգու հանգստություն կոչվածը դա է իմ համար:
Մի անգամ նման կանչի ժամանակ վեր կացա ու գնացի եկեղեցի` հստակ մտադրված լինելով պատարագին մասնակցել:Ու մինչև հիմա իսկապես ապշած եմ մնացել. մի ուրիշ աշխարհ էր... մարդիկ, որ փողոցում տեսնեի, երբեք չէի մտածի, որ պատարագի արարողակարգին անգամ ծանոթ են կամ կարող են անգիր բառերը կրկնել ու երգել... որ խոստովանության ժամանակ կարող  է նման մարդը գիրքը վերցնել ու վարժ գրաբար կարդալ սուրբ գրքից հատված... որ հավաքվածների  մեծ մասը երիտասարդ տղաներ էին, այն էլ այսպես կոչված պապայի բալեք
Չգիտեմ, գուցե այդ օրն էր բացառություն, բայց , լավ, բացառությունը բացառություն, իսկ արտաբերած բառերը, խաչակնքվելու ճիշտ ձևը, առանց ամաչելու ծնկի գալը...._(ասում եմ առանց ամաչելու, որովհետև հիմա մարդիկ ամաչում են եկեղեցում անգամ ծնկի գալ, էլ ուր մնաց գլխաշորով աղջիկները ներս մտնեն)_
Ապշած, հիացած, ոգեշնչված իմ տեսածից եկա տուն ու ամեն առիթի պատմում եմ, թե ինչ եմ տեսել ու ինչ եմ բացահայտել եկեղեցում:
*Եկեղեցի գնում եմ ու դուրս գալիս ինձ ավելի ուրիշ եմ զգում`ավելի լավը, ինչպես ամեն երեկո աղոթելիս   ...*

----------

DavitH (03.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

> Ես չեմ կարող ասել, թե ամեն կիրակի գնում եմ պատարագ լսելու կամ պարտաճանաչ մոմ եմ վառում:Գնում եմ եկեղեցի, երբ սրտիս մեջ մի տեսակ կանչ կա, երբ ոտքերս իրենք են ինձ տանում, իսկապես եմ ասում, գրական ինչ-որ բառերի շարան չի:Կա այդպիսի պահ, որ երևի բոլորի մոտ էլ լինում է, ուղղակի պահանջ ես ունենում: Եկեղեցում ես մի տեսակ հանգստություն եմ զգում, գուցե տարօրինակ կհնչի, բայց նման հանգստություն մեկ էլ գերեզմանոցներում եմ զգում, մի տեսակ հոգիս հանգստանում է, ոչ մի բանի մասին չեմ մտածում, իսկական հոգու հանգստություն կոչվածը դա է իմ համար:
> Մի անգամ նման կանչի ժամանակ վեր կացա ու գնացի եկեղեցի` հստակ մտադրված լինելով պատարագին մասնակցել:Ու մինչև հիմա իսկապես ապշած եմ մնացել. մի ուրիշ աշխարհ էր... մարդիկ, որ փողոցում տեսնեի, երբեք չէի մտածի, որ պատարագի արարողակարգին անգամ ծանոթ են կամ կարող են անգիր բառերը կրկնել ու երգել... որ խոստովանության ժամանակ կարող  է նման մարդը գիրքը վերցնել ու վարժ գրաբար կարդալ սուրբ գրքից հատված... որ հավաքվածների  մեծ մասը երիտասարդ տղաներ էին, այն էլ այսպես կոչված պապայի բալեք
> Չգիտեմ, գուցե այդ օրն էր բացառություն, բայց , լավ, բացառությունը բացառություն, իսկ արտաբերած բառերը, խաչակնքվելու ճիշտ ձևը, առանց ամաչելու ծնկի գալը...._(ասում եմ առանց ամաչելու, որովհետև հիմա մարդիկ ամաչում են եկեղեցում անգամ ծնկի գալ, էլ ուր մնաց գլխաշորով աղջիկները ներս մտնեն)_
> Ապշած, հիացած, ոգեշնչված իմ տեսածից եկա տուն ու ամեն առիթի պատմում եմ, թե ինչ եմ տեսել ու ինչ եմ բացահայտել եկեղեցում:
> *Եկեղեցի գնում եմ ու դուրս գալիս ինձ ավելի ուրիշ եմ զգում`ավելի լավը, ինչպես ամեն երեկո աղոթելիս   ...*


ես շատ ուրախ եմ քեզ համար, դու երբևիցե Գյումրու կաթողիկեն եղել ես՞ եթե լինես հաստատ շատ ու շատ բաներ կբացահայտես, ասեմ ,որ մեր զգի մեջ ընդունված բան է բանբասելը, հետևից խոսելը և նման բաները, բայց ԳՅՈՒՄՐՈՒ երիտասարդության մեծ մասը ,/ի հարկե գիտակից ու  մակարդակով բարձր մասը/ ամեն կիրակի աղջիկները գլխաշորով, իսկ տղաները ինչպես, որ հարկն է խաչակնքվելով կամ ծունկի գալով, մեր եկեղեցում արդեն այդ ամոթի վսարագույրը բարձրացրած է :

----------


## einnA

Այցելել եմ,շատ սիրում եմ 7 վերք _(եթե չեմ սխալվում այդպես է չէ կոչվում)_ եկեղեցին բայց առիթ չի եղել կիրակնօրյա պատարագին մասնակցել  :Sad:  
Բայց այցելուներից շատ քչերն էին գլխաշորով:

----------


## Benadad

> Այցելել եմ,շատ սիրում եմ 7 վերք _(եթե չեմ սխալվում այդպես է չէ կոչվում)_ եկեղեցին բայց առիթ չի եղել կիրակնօրյա պատարագին մասնակցել  
> Բայց այցելուներից շատ քչերն էին գլխաշորով:


 դու ինձ ասա դու երբ ես եղել ,ես քեզ ասեմ, թե ինչու, հա այդպես  է կոչում Յոթ Վերք կամ Սբ.Աստվածածին, երբ ես եղել Գյումրիում ասսւմ ես՞

----------


## DavitH

7 վերքում շատ եմ եղել մի տեսակ ուրիշ եկեղեցի ա 
տենց եկեղեցի Երևանում քիչ կա, որ մտնում ես ու հանգստանում ես դուրս ես գալիս մի տեսակ թեթևացած

----------


## Meme

Ենքան բավականություն եմ ստանում եկեղեցի գնալիս,և ամեն կիրակի մենք ընտանիքով որպես քրիստոնյա պարտադիր գնում ենք եկեղեցի,ես ինքս ընկերուհիներիս հետ էլ եմ շատ հաճախ գնում,բայց դա լավ չի,քանի որ նրանք երբեմն կողքից խանգարում են խոսելով ինձ հետ,ավելի լավ է մենակ կամ ընտանիքի և քչախոս ընկերուհու հետ:Եկեղեցի այցելելը հանգստություն է բերում հոգուտ,սկսում ես ուրիշ ձև նայել աշխարհին,ավելի հանգիստ և պարզ ես տեսնում ամեն ինչը,կարծում եմ յուրաքանչյուրս էլ պետք է պարտք համարենք գնալ եկեղեցի ոչ հաճախ,կամ էլ գոնե տանը մեկ մոմով աղոթենք մեր ընտանիքների,հարազատների հանգստության և առողջության համար,եկեղեցուց դուրս գալիս  ինձ մի տեսակ ավելի թեթևացած եմ զգում...չգիտեմ շատ եկեղեցիներ եմ եղել և ինձ համար տարբերություն չկա որն է լավը,որը գեղեցիկ,ինձ համար մի անկյուն լինի աղոթելու համար,չնայած  որ ունեմ սիրած եկեղեցիներ :Smile:

----------


## einnA

Շատ եմ եղել, առաջին անգամ վերանորոգման շրջանում գնացի ու իսկապես ներքին հարդարումը մի ուրիշ տպավորություն թողեց:Վերջին անգամ եղել եմ ձմռանը` փետրվարի մեջ:

----------


## Benadad

իսկապես ,զորավր եկեցեցի  է

----------

